# Tetanus Toxoid-how many mL



## goatfarmer4891 (May 9, 2013)

I will be banding one of my bucks tomorrow. I have the Tetanus Toxoid injection, but need to know how many mL to inject?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

The toxoid will take 2 weeks to take effect. It is usually the anti-toxin that you use for immediate coverage.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Karen is correct..you need tetanus antitoxin...2 cc sub q...you can booster with the toxoid in ten days..


----------



## goatfarmer4891 (May 9, 2013)

Ok thank you!


----------

